

A Framework for Automatic Web Application Generation in Common Lisp - dpapathanasiou
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.fractalconcept.com/ilc2002-marc-battyani.pdf

======
dpapathanasiou
This is what drove the Common Lisp Directory site, of "finally crashed after
823 days" fame
([http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/901a31c82d...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/msg/901a31c82d9ffb16)).

